# Craftsman Gt.



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Im looking to buy this gt the review's are kinda mixed but I know some are because something broke, and the person is aggravated, or because its their first Craftsman tractor, etc. I would like to get some opinions from members that ether own a craftsman, or have some expirience with them.

http://m.sears.com/craftsman-24-hp-54-in-turn-tight-174-fast/p-07120408000P


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I also looked at the Husqvarna gt52ls but it got worse reviews than the craftsman. I have found that my ys4500 is so old, and just really doesn't want to tow my bushhog. Forward is good but backing up it sounds like its going to die literally.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Used to be ,tractors were made with pride,to perform well
Not so much,anymore .
Cheaper materials,and one company making tractors for several brand names,as cheap as possible.
When was the last time you saw an ACTUAL geared trans,instead of a trans-axle or vari-drive,or hydro ?
Units like the Bolens,Cubs, AC,etc.were WORKERS,and did many heavy jobs !
Today's "garden tractors" aren't ,actually, any stronger than the "lawn tractor",and many can't even pull a plow !


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I have couple year one size model down w/hydro transmission,snappy from N to F or R,tight turn indeed watch yourself on side slopes,.
Amzon.com has many of the parts etc. maybe needed at cheaper price.
Since a lot Sears stores are closing I wonder if part supplies will disappear soon.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep I wish they made them like they use to, and they closed our local sears store about 12 years ago. I appreciate the input, and I think I will ponder on it awhile before I decide.


----------



## BigRed1 (Nov 10, 2013)

I own a '05 Craftsman GT5000 with manual trans w/24hp B&S ELS and it's been great. 

I don't like the newer so-called GT's that have the hydro system in them unless it has a replaceable filter on it to change out the fluid, and most of these won't be found unless you move up in mower size or go to a commercial model. Most of todays hydros are a sealed system, which is a throwaway if anything breaks. Many hydros from one tractor model to another is the same, so you get same hydro in a $1500 tractor as in a $900 tractor. That's not an upgrade for the better in my opinion. Many of the hydros just can't pull like a manual transaxle will either. You also get parasidic torque losses in a hydro compared to a manual tranaxle. That's why you get a couple extra horsepower with a hydro compared to the horsepower of a manual and a manual transaxle will be built stronger due to the clutch action and torque it generates.

My mom has a '03 or '05 DYT3000 w/hydro. She's thrashed on that lil tractor for years with mowing her 2 acres, but I now mow her yard as she's now 80yrs old. I also for past 11yrs have been taking care of her mower with the fixes, so that's why it's lasted this long and it's still used for light jobs around her home. 

I also own a '67 model 102 Cub Cadet that I did heavy maintenance rebuild on. I can't even compare my GT5000 to it in what torque that old tractor can make with only 10hp. It uses a shortened axle version of the transaxle that's used in the larger tractor versions along with using a true clutch system with throw out bearing/simplified version of pressure plate/clutch springs/drive shaft and such. It is a true workhorse.

Also, many of the box store lawn/garden tractors aren't classified or covered with parts or warranty by the dealer network of same named brand tractors. However, if you get the same equivalent of tractor from dealer, you get much better built tractor, but at a higher cost.

If you do get a GT, I'd recommend a manual trans for smaller tractors unless you settle on a much older hydro tractor where they have replaceable filters like JD, Cub Cadet, Bolens, Allis Chalmbers. Case would be a very good tractor with how their hydro system works. You could get some of these older tractors that would last you for many more decades in restored condition for $3000 or less and they'd be a better tractor than what you could get for 3K nowadays.

Del


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yep,Del,...they traded quality,and craftsmanship for cheaper production costs!
I have my 1969 Bolens 1050,but I modified it ,for heavy work.
No deck,but a B/S horizontally opposed 18 hp engine!
I plan on driving to a friend's and look at an older model Cub.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep I wish I could get a 6 speed geared tranny but I dont think they offer it on the newer gts.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

http://todaysmower.com/2014-craftsman-t5500-model-20403-54-22-hp-garden-tractor-review/

If you scroll down you can see a belly view of the deck, and tranny. They dont have a model# listed for the hydro transaxle. I would like to see the specs on it. The trailcutter I have is 387 lbs.


----------



## ar_confederate (Jul 20, 2015)

I've had several Craftsman tractors over the years. In general, they did what I asked them to do. One problem that I had was finding someone other than Sears to work on them. All of the shops in my area refused. I finally found a retired small engine man who would. I never had any trouble with the hydo transmission but mine wasn't sealed like some seem to be now. I did have a little trouble with a Briggs that kept eating a valve but that was the only serious problem that I remember.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Many shops do that,simply because they make no profit,on parts,or,if it's under warranty,Sears like others,won't honor it,unless they certify you for it !
JD is notorious for not giving info on their units due to "proprietary information" used to test/diagnose a problem.
JD actually tells people they can't work on any of their own equipment,....because they don't actually own it,JD DOES! !


----------



## ar_confederate (Jul 20, 2015)

They are nuts! If I pay my hard earned money for it, it's mine! There is some seriously loony thinking going on in this world.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

When the warranty is out I do my own repairs.


----------



## HomicidalBeaver (Nov 7, 2017)

Craftsman is ok for light use. If you want a serious machine buy a classic farm tractor ,I love my old Ferguson TE.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I ended up buying a gt52xls husqvarna.


----------



## PDA (Dec 27, 2017)

Grrrrrreat machine , had a huski befor, never had the power of this one with its v twin engine, sounds like a thousand cc bike ticking over


----------

